# LFTS 11-2



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Woke up before my alarm. Gonna hit SE Jackson for one last morning hunt. Leaving for my Yoop hunt this afternoon.
Good luck guys!!!


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Headed back 2 my stand getting in early today for a long sit…after I got outta my stand last night I pulled my trail cam card. I got one of my shooters daylighting nearly every morning the last few days.. gotta perfect wind. Glad I passed on that 7 I called in last night. Hoping that my 3rd encounter with this 8 this season is my last..Shoot straight everyone!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Coffee then back at it.
Good luck hunters!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck guys. Couple more days until I start my DEER CATION!...here's a snowy pic of 1 of my UP targets.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Chance of snow....take that skeeters, lol. Lookin forward to the woods today.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck today guys, wishing I was heading to the stand. Getting a couple inches of snow at the camp rack shack. Always nice in the first snow. Just my luck. Heading up Friday afternoon for 2 weeks.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Getting the gear together to go out this morning for a longer sit. Glad to see the flakes as the damn mosquitos love me.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> Woke up before my alarm. Gonna hit SE Jackson for one last morning hunt. Leaving for my Yoop hunt this afternoon.
> Good luck guys!!!


Have a safe trip and a great hunt!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

U of M Fan said:


> Woke up before my alarm. Gonna hit SE Jackson for one last morning hunt. Leaving for my Yoop hunt this afternoon.
> Good luck guys!!!


Shoot something good will ya? I'm heading out this am, if you need help dragging one cause he's so huge just let me know.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Good luck out there folks! I’m in search mode right now, hoping to land a target soon! First snow hit the ground overnight in kalkaska. Should get interesting now!! Shoot straight!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm on my way out the door. Hoping for some action this morning. Lately my morning hunts have been way better than afternoons. Good luck all!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out today as well. Hoping they are moving as well today as yesterday. Should be fun since at least I’m not at work!!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck today. Towed deer camp (rv) to town yesterday for repairs. Hopefully back to camp today.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’m up. Got of work at midnight and ran home and loaded the truck and drove out to Hillsdale on the red eye. Second day in a row to hunt the morning. See what happens. Enjoy it guys.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

4 bucks yesterday with similar weather today. Looks like we could wake up to a coating of snow tomorrow. Missaukee public LFG !!!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I woke up today to see that one of the 3.5 year old bucks that I passed a couple times in Decemeber of last year has returned. I have all kinds of pics of him last year and he made my property home through the late season in 2020. The wind is wrong to go after him this morning but I will be after him tonight. He looks like a beauty.









Heading to a different property this morning....good luck everyone.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Good luck to all today! I'll be following along when I can. Friday can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m in the game today. Good luck everyone


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

owen killed 'stickers'.....i like owen 😁


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm up but going to do a long midday hunt . Stay tuned.........and good luck to all.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Got all excited as I heard a deer coming. 1-pt spike…. Not what I was anticipating. 7th buck this morning. I believe all to be 1.5 yr olds.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I should have brought a pb&j.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had 6 doe and fawns come in from across the field at 11:35 am. Came right in to 10 yds and eventually ended up busting me when they got down wind. That lead doe is lucky I didn’t shoot her ass! Definitely could have but figured it’s better to have more doe around this time of year!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Think Jimmy John's will deliver here?


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Yesterday was great, sleet on and off all day. Last evening I saw several deer. This morning I bumped a stinky buck right below my stand before light. The ladder was iced and my haul line frozen stiff. Gotta love November. Antrim Co.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didn't go, couldn't find my license.. Then it hit me all the excitement at Micellis Sunday night I was pulling everything green outta my wallet, musta grabbed my tags, their green this year 
And of all nights Halloween, can't track them down by their name, they all had aliases.. Naughty nurse, Bad School Teacher, Mischievous Maid etc

I guess I'll see if I can explain what happened get a lost replaced or just buy some doe tags..


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Hopped down, can’t find the arrow so doesn’t look like a pass through. Trying to find blood without going too far


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

First LFTS post this year and its belated. Was up in Lake Co this weekend (Fri-Mon) and had no service in the woods (public land). Verizon service is non-existent and AT&T is nearly as bad. Two phones - one for work and one personal. So I was unable to post and play along so I thought I'd chime in now. 

Sat AM had a coyote walk by at about 50-60 yards. 15 minutes later 5 pt or 7 point (couldn't see brow tines) appeared from no where. Was about 20 yards to my right as I tried to turn he saw my motion and fled. Always nice to see a deer. 

Monday morning I managed to see 4 deer, two groups of two. First two were does about 80 yards out and I heard a twig snap or I might not have seen them. They stayed on a northly course and I lost sight of them. 5 minutes later I heard a grunt behind me (east) and had two bucks walking along a row of small pines. I first looked to be an nice 8pt and the second trailing was either a smaller 6 or 8. They stayed there well protected. 

Other days were deerless. Was good to get out for the first time this season and will be back at it this weekend.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Didn't go, couldn't find my license.. Then it hit me all the excitement at Micellis Sunday night I was pulling everything green outta my wallet, musta grabbed my tags, their green this year
> And of all nights Halloween, can't track them down by their name, they all had aliases.. Naughty nurse, Bad School Teacher, Mischievous Maid etc
> 
> I guess I'll see if I can explain what happened get a lost replaced or just buy some doe tags..


...Bob The Builder.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

xebadir said:


> Hopped down, can’t find the arrow so doesn’t look like a pass through. Trying to find blood without going too far


Take your time looking for the arrow. Sometimes it will hang up on the exit and be 5-10 yards from the impact spot

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Slipped down in the center of my woods at 11:15. Haven't been in this stand yet but it's been a killer in years past. I see big ol trees have been ripped up right by me. It's spitting snow and i hear a combine running corn 1/2 mile north of me. Life is good.... Now where's High Horn ?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

g
A little snow in da western YOOP....🤣


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Found fur with blood on it so it’s a hit. Now it’s snowing heavily - keeps moving the leaves


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Trap Star said:


> Think Jimmy John's will deliver here?
> View attachment 796144


Yes...but will they put on rubber boots and spray down with scent shield Now that would be customer service!!!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Really disappointing getting skunked this time of year. Livingston County AM sit. Back at it tomorrow morning though!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

xebadir said:


> Found fur with blood on it so it’s a hit. Now it’s snowing heavily - keeps moving the leaves


oh man...you didn't mention snow. Get on it ASAP if you have snow or rain coming. Good luck!


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

xebadir said:


> Hopped down, can’t find the arrow so doesn’t look like a pass through. Trying to find blood without going too far


Not unusual to not find your arrow , follow a little way and look for blood , NOT THE DEER . Follow the blood and you will find the deer .


----------



## NickmB (Nov 27, 2018)

Halfway through day 2 of my first 2 days off for hunting this year. Sat 10 hours yesterday to only see 1 doe, then a shooter buck 10 minutes before dark, heading away from me. 

Already passed on a small buck this morning, and watched him bump a doe I didn’t know was hiding in the swamp. Hoping it’s a good sign, and this all-day sit will end with me finally sticking an arrow in this 8 point I’m after. 

Good luck to all and shoot straight!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> Out in Calhoun county with dlawrenxe1 hoping we can put down one or 2 that have been showing up on cams. Good luck and shoot straight!!





dlawrence1 said:


> Passes #1&2 so far. 4pt and a decent 10. Light was a bit to low to get a good picture but this is all I got. 25 yds



Think I asked last year but does Randy have anymore daughters ? 😜 promise I'll only kill what ya say too Randy !


----------



## Bob Foster (Aug 16, 2010)

My daughter in law who was born and raised in Fairbanks, Alaska just shot her first whitetail


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

wildcoy73 said:


> most tracking service won't help him with the deer going that far and not bedding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yep. They'll say brisket or meat. They bleed untl they stop but they don't die (not usually where you can track to them dead) and if they haven't bedded down they aren't hurting bad like liver or guts and if it's not dead already it's not heart or lungs.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

JasonSlayer said:


> I have a tracking cat for sale. Usually pissed but gets the job done
> View attachment 796181


Go get em tiger!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

I’ve contacted a guy I know who has a tracking dog, western midland county north of 20


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

xebadir said:


> I’ve contacted a guy I know who has a tracking dog, western midland county north of 20


Good luck. I hope you find it.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Hot dandelion tea anyone?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Been back out for a while nothing moving yet but the wind is really blowing hard.🤨


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

hypox said:


> View attachment 796187
> 
> 
> Hot dandelion tea anyone?


Thought that was Busch Light. Can't give a like to tea


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

xebadir said:


> I’ve contacted a guy I know who has a tracking dog, western midland county north of 20



-Chad Huber (989) 289-0948

-Chad Sinicki and Dachshund Timber
(989) 450-4943; will travel;
https://m.facebook.com/Tri-County-Tracking-Service-206658919869579/


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back out since 3. Had a button buck blockage on my way in. Took a little longer to try and not freak him out to bad. Since getting in seen two 4pts bumpin and running some does. Wind and sleet got me in a blind for the evening.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Already have seen 8 doe, and a nice 8pt chasing a doe in a sanctuary. At 2:50 I got a pic of my #1 target buck. Keep your head on a swivel lol








My view for the afternoon


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Been out since 3 and have had this trophy nubbins bedding directly down wind of me for the past hour. Mom's off doing the dirty I'm sure. My bro has been trying to wait out a real monster that's been bedding with a doe for several hours now. Gotta get lucky and hope to catch em between girlfriends right now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Didn’t see any in the am. Brother saw a couple bucks and dad had buck chasing in close. Back in the stand from last night. Had does flying around, but never saw the chaser.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Trap Star said:


> -Chad Huber (989) 289-0948
> 
> -Chad Sinicki and Dachshund Timber
> (989) 450-4943; will travel;
> https://m.facebook.com/Tri-County-Tracking-Service-206658919869579/


Just got this guys number given to me at breakfast in weidman friday.... worth saving.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Back out 38 degrees with a light wind in my face. Hopefully since I didn’t push anything on the way in tonight that they haven’t already moved thru. Good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm in about hour ago. A spot that I've never actually hunted besides with cams. Pretty gusty out. Decent rubs and scrapes in the vicinity. Good luck all!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in a thick corner of a bean field. Haven't been here in a couple weeks. There isn't one leave on this tree, before I had some pretty good cover. Think there could be a pretty good one back in here. I followed a fairly fresh large set of tracks in that were deep into some pretty hard ground.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

xebadir said:


> I’ve contacted a guy I know who has a tracking dog, western midland county north of 20


You’ve received a lot of contradictory advice in this thread regarding wait times to start, keep going, back out, etc. The #1 rule with an archery hit deer is patience, particularly when you’re not certain about where you hit the deer. What was the distance and angle of the shot? And what did the deer do in reaction to the shot?


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Been in the stand about 30 minutes. Did a drag line to a scrape with doe in heat. Had a doe and bb near the scrape when I got here. Got nervous but walked off without blowing. Just had a bb pop out of the pines then back in a few minutes ago. I was going to sit over a different scrape but could see the wife’s uncle working on his gun shack in the swamp where I expected some deer to come from. Audibled to this stand instead. It feels right tonight!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up having my awesome wife deliver me a new Millenium treestand to the farm at noon to replace the pos I was in this morning. Got it all put up and got out of there to head over to the other farm to trim lanes at stand I just moved yesterday and hunt there for the evening. Of course a nice buck shows up on my cell camera heading right for the stand I hunted this morning at 3:36 pm. Guess I should have just stayed put over there…oh well, this stand is all trimmed up and ready now. I did see a fawn come running through a little bit ago so my trimming must not have been too loud. This wind needs to calm down though. It’s darn cold on this West field edge! 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Back out for the evening. Been here about an hour. Quiet so far…except for the wind


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

JasonSlayer said:


> Was in the stand by 1:50 and deployed the game changer. Took about 10min but pulled this 3 point in like he was on a string.
> View attachment 796170
> View attachment 796171


If you take a shot or two of that golden and then piss, it really brings the big boys in. Just my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> Think Jimmy John's will deliver here?
> View attachment 796144
> 
> 
> I guess you can ask.





newaygogeorge said:


> Finally in my brethren stand haven't been out since opener. Yesterday was my first day in retirement dam I am blessed. Feels good to be able to hunt durning the week without taking a vacation day cause everyday is a vacation now. Good luck all and good luck tracking.


congratulations!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sh**t happens. Get back on the horse and learn from it. Better luck next time.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


A lot can happen very quickly when you take a shot. It's sucks for sure. Telling you not to beat yourself up wont help, most guys on here know that feeling first hand.

Get back out there and keep hunting.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


You pick up the trail at / from the clearing?
You could start there again tomorrow.
He left sign somewhere.

My first buck was a brisket hit. No exit. Arrow sheared when bucks leg swung after hit.
Did multiple things a wounded deer is not expected to.
Biggest drop of blood was dime sized after it swam a creek. That was after a speck here and there.
Trail ended at a field edge (entering the open fallow field) about a quarter mile from hit site. 
Being dark I figured A.M. would make for better tracking , besides the deer had covered way to much ground.
Unknown to me , deer had gone uphill through field to fence /shelterbelt row. Bedded there and I bumped it leaving without knowing.(?)
It went through row and dropped on the other side. Blood in chest cavity. Not as much as if it was an artery though.
Took a long time to find it. Not expecting it to have gone uphill.....

Your deer carrying an arrow, and thumping saplings... I'd want to check for the track/trail again with rested eyes tomorrow. Dark dried blood vs fresh unless it gets out of a bed as you track. Light foot dragging trail.
It should have bedded again by the morning.
The broadhead gets unstuck and the arrow shaft flopping around after could be fatal. Or arrow may not be in a shoulder shallow.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm in and getting tossed around in the tree. 9 years ago today I shot my biggest buck out of this tree. I haven't hunted here in years, but there is normally a big scrape in here so this year I hung a cam over it. I checked it on the way in and there was a big boy on it this morning that I believe would be my new number one. Good luck tonight guys.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


IMO if the tracker is willing to come out it’s a low price to pay for closure. You will at least feel like you gave it your all. A lot of deer have been found even with little to no blood or thoughts of a non fatal hit.

If you knew for certain it was a bad shot (backstraps, shoulder with no penetration, etc) I might suggest otherwise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)




----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> I have a tracking cat for sale. Usually pissed but gets the job done
> View attachment 796181


That cat is quartering away perfect for ya. …


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


Way too early to give up. The tracker was available - use him rather than throwing in the towel. If you don’t use him at least do a lot of searching yourself. There should be many hours of walking after you can no longer find blood before you give up


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

MrFysch said:


> g
> A little snow in da western YOOP....🤣
> View attachment 796150


Where ya be hitting n da western up….we are by carney and no snow here


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

hypox said:


> View attachment 796201


Dinner is served! Great picture.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm back in SE Ohio in a tree. Left early this morning, got here and hung 4 sets for the next couple days. My son is playing hooky from school with me so hopefully he whacks one. 50 degrees and 5-10 mph wind. 

Good luck on that track job, I always feel like the longer I try finding that deer the longer I'll remember the mistakes that might have been made.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

hypox said:


> View attachment 796201


Awesome picture. You and a couple other members of this site I would love to meet in person


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Got down at 3:30 because of the wind. Been in the pop-up by 4 overlooking one of my plots. O deer so far.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


Just curious what type of broad head are you using, fixed blade or expandable? As other have said, a tracking dog is the best option at this point. There might be blood in the field, hard to believe it stopped right at the field edge. Good luck looking.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

5 fawns so far tonight. No doe or bucks yet…they gotta be here somewhere! About 40 turkeys too. They skirted me again at just 53 yds. Need a big one to come out and let me shoot him!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Bob Foster said:


> My daughter in law who was born and raised in Fairbanks, Alaska just shot her first whitetail
> View attachment 796156


Congrats!!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

When you set up in a hurry, look out, and realize Don has his hat on backwards.🤦‍♂️


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Ryfarm48 said:


> From last night I posted, took a few pics this morning in the daylight, he's just a beast of body size too, 4 guys we can barely lift him.
> View attachment 796159
> View attachment 796160


Really nice buck...congrats


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

Look on the bright side...The bucks will be distracted by laughter. 



Trap Star said:


> When you set up in a hurry, look out, and realize Don has his hat on backwards.🤦‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 796212


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

shorthair guy said:


> Where ya be hitting n da western up….we are by carney and no snow here


Trout Creek area


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I said, Don, what the F are you doing? We don't have time for this ghetto $h*t its Novembet 2nd!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

shorthair guy said:


> Where ya be hitting n da western up….we are by carney and no snow here


Lots of deer in that area. I’m in powers Spalding area. Been cold morning but none of that white stuff so far


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

November Sunrise said:


> Way too early to give up. The tracker was available - use him rather than throwing in the towel. If you don’t use him at least do a lot of searching yourself. There should be many hours of walking after you can no longer find blood before you give up


6-8 hours min, hands and knees looking for blood. If anyone has trail cams in the area have them check to see if it came by.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> You’ve received a lot of contradictory advice in this thread regarding wait times to start, keep going, back out, etc. The #1 rule with an archery hit deer is patience, particularly when you’re not certain about where you hit the deer. What was the distance and angle of the shot? And what did the deer do in reaction to the shot?


Listen to November Sunrise on this. He gave me excellent advice while I tracked what I thought was a questionably hit deer last year. Turned out to be a lethal hit but o learned a lot from the experience and his advice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


Don't give up. More then once I have lost blood and found the deer the next day. Normally within a 100 yards of where I stopped the day before. If there's water close by that would be a good place for a last chance grid search 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Fissshh On! said:


> Just curious what type of broad head are you using, fixed blade or expandable? As other have said, a tracking dog is the best option at this point. There might be blood in the field, hard to believe it stopped right at the field edge. Good luck looking.


Fixed 125gr, standard quill with lumenok, out of an Excalibur micro mag. I might see if the tracker has time tomorrow - I have to work in the morning but thereafter will try again. T


Guy63 said:


> 6-8 hours min, hands and knees looking for blood. If anyone has trail cams in the area have them check to see if it came by.


I was in the stand at sunup, shot it at 9:22 - came down to track at 11:22 - and spent nonstop until 5:45 when I had to leave to pick the wife up from work. I literally crawled around that area trying to find another drop of blood in a 270 degree radius. I then tried several likely passages, walking out several hundred yards, then tried radials cutting those and looking in amongst the deadfall. My tracking app says I’ve done several miles of legwork. Best thing I can do is get the tracker out (who I know well) but advised me that it’s most likely the deer is not fatally hit. I physically can’t do anymore having not eaten and run out of light and water. This is literally the first deer I’ve ever shot and trailed and I’m as keen as anyone to recover it. I’ll try again tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Where you from xebadir? Are you any where in West Michigan. If so I would help you tomorrow morning. Very tough what your doing for a first deer.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats to all who scored today ! Also xebadir you have looked hard but I’d give it another look tomorrow with a set of fresh eyes many times I have gone blood blind after ditching for many hours to come back next day and wonder why I didn’t see this blood spot here and that one there . It’s plenty cold enough that deer will be good tomorrow still


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

One of my buddies scored at my camp in da UP. NUMBER 2 for camp RAINBOWJACK this year.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 796225
> 
> One of my buddies scored at my camp in da UP. NUMBER 2 for camp RAINBOWJACK this year.


Damn I love deer hunting and snow. Then you can have the snow back

Great deer. Congratulations


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 796225
> 
> One of my buddies scored at my camp in da UP. NUMBER 2 for camp RAINBOWJACK this year.


Awesome..tell your buddy congrats!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

xebadir said:


> Tracker offered to come out but reckons it’s shoulder given the arrow never came out and hence low prospects. Can only think that I hit a branch I couldn’t see. Tried casting around just in case but no joy. Crestfallen and feeling pretty down, especially given I wounded it.


Get back on the horse! It happens to all of us who pursue those tough animals long enough. They either survive or continue the circle of life! If you made a mistake and I say if. Try and learn from it and move forward! Best of luck to you in your future hunts.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

xebadir said:


> Fixed 125gr, standard quill with lumenok, out of an Excalibur micro mag. I might see if the tracker has time tomorrow - I have to work in the morning but thereafter will try again. T
> 
> I was in the stand at sunup, shot it at 9:22 - came down to track at 11:22 - and spent nonstop until 5:45 when I had to leave to pick the wife up from work. I literally crawled around that area trying to find another drop of blood in a 270 degree radius. I then tried several likely passages, walking out several hundred yards, then tried radials cutting those and looking in amongst the deadfall. My tracking app says I’ve done several miles of legwork. Best thing I can do is get the tracker out (who I know well) but advised me that it’s most likely the deer is not fatally hit. I physically can’t do anymore having not eaten and run out of light and water. This is literally the first deer I’ve ever shot and trailed and I’m as keen as anyone to recover it. I’ll try again tomorrow I guess.


When you go back tomorrow, go to your spot of last blood which if I remember right you said was near the edge of a field or open area. Look across the field and ask yourself, if you were an injured deer, where would you go? Whats across the field/opening? Water hole? Creek bottom? Thickets? Swamp? Ridges? Valleys? Walk the perimeter of the open area, and look for that speck of blood. Look for it on the side of a tree on the entrance/edge of a thick area. If you cant find any more blood, ask yourself where a wounded deer would go to watch its back trail and be hidden. Keep in mind that deer may not have crossed the open area. It may have gone 90 degrees left or right at the edge of the opening. It brushed up against something and left a drop or smear of blood somewhere. Ive found a couple deer long after I ran out of blood by trying to think like a deer and where they might head when wounded.
Hopefully your friend with the dog will come out and give it a whirl.
Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Ryguy87 (Oct 19, 2020)

Just mainly read don't post ever, it was super windy here in northern genesse County this evening. I was calling it a hunt. I look over and one of the nicest bucks I've ever seen in my 20 yrs of bowhunting coming through my swamp blind. At least a nice 10pt I shot and hit a Lil high I seen the arrow In him. Then come out of him and I thought I heard him crash in the water, well after almost having a heart attack trying to catch my breathe. I got down after 40 mins found my bloody arrow. Couldn't find a blood trail couldn't find nothing. After circling the swamp wadding waist deep looking for anything. Had to give up and count it as a bad shot, I'm so disappointed and feel terrible. Gonna re group and maybe this guy will come back through. Good luck fellow hunters 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

xebadir said:


> Fixed 125gr, standard quill with lumenok, out of an Excalibur micro mag. I might see if the tracker has time tomorrow - I have to work in the morning but thereafter will try again. T
> 
> I was in the stand at sunup, shot it at 9:22 - came down to track at 11:22 - and spent nonstop until 5:45 when I had to leave to pick the wife up from work. I literally crawled around that area trying to find another drop of blood in a 270 degree radius. I then tried several likely passages, walking out several hundred yards, then tried radials cutting those and looking in amongst the deadfall. My tracking app says I’ve done several miles of legwork. Best thing I can do is get the tracker out (who I know well) but advised me that it’s most likely the deer is not fatally hit. I physically can’t do anymore having not eaten and run out of light and water. This is literally the first deer I’ve ever shot and trailed and I’m as keen as anyone to recover it. I’ll try again tomorrow I guess.


 Sounds like you put in more effort than a lot would. Like I said get back in the saddle. You still could find him or be like me and watch them walk back into the field two weeks later and finally put em down for good. Didn’t know it was same buck when I shot it but cut my finger good when I was gutting and found my broken arrow and broad head inside him. They are tough indeed!


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Retirement buck, 30min in the stand not my biggest but I told myself don't be picky for your first of the property deer. Less than 2 months after the forest mulcher carved out my plan it came together. Shot him chasing a doe on a connector trail leading from one plot to another. Even better he died on my access perimeter trail. St Hubert's day came early.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Ryguy87 said:


> Just mainly read don't post ever, it was super windy here in northern genesse County this evening. I was calling it a hunt. I look over and one of the nicest bucks I've ever seen in my 20 yrs of bowhunting coming through my swamp blind. At least a nice 10pt I shot and hit a Lil high I seen the arrow In him. Then come out of him and I thought I heard him crash in the water, well after almost having a heart attack trying to catch my breathe. I got down after 40 mins found my bloody arrow. Couldn't find a blood trail couldn't find nothing. After circling the swamp wadding waist deep looking for anything. Had to give up and count it as a bad shot, I'm so disappointed and feel terrible. Gonna re group and maybe this guy will come back through. Good luck fellow hunters
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Send a pic of your arrow if you haven't cleaned it, that will help us.


----------

